# Steelhead season fall 2020



## BillsMafia87 (Oct 3, 2020)

Good afternoon fellow fisherman, 
I just moved up to the greater Cinci area from Charlotte NC. I grew up in Syracuse fishing the salmon river, I am super excited to have the chance to fish Erie’s steelhead.
Has anyone have any information about when, where and what creeks I should be fishing come soon? Going to be traveling the the Cleavland area here come soon! Any Reports of the runs yet??


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

All depends on the rain really. We got a decent bump earlier this week but nothing crazy. Buddy reported a couple catches in the rocky river yesterday! I highly doubt we have any big numbers yet. We need a day of rain to get things started


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

BillsMafia87 said:


> Good afternoon fellow fisherman,
> I just moved up to the greater Cinci area from Charlotte NC. I grew up in Syracuse fishing the salmon river, I am super excited to have the chance to fish Erie’s steelhead.
> Has anyone have any information about when, where and what creeks I should be fishing come soon? Going to be traveling the the Cleavland area here come soon! Any Reports of the runs yet??


check out report's from last year,this time,it will give you idea what was hapening and where,the fishing will be same just move few weeks up or down.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Welcome to OGF! 
Check the weekly report from Cleveland metro parks it covers Rocky River and sometime other rivers. 

https://www.clevelandmetroparks.com...shing-report/2020/october-2020/october-1-2020


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Caught 2 in an hour yesterday at the end of our walleye trip. We were waiting for the bridge and I said hey let's troll around the breakwall with some spoons. I think my father-in-law is a chrome addict now. The hookup and fights were amazing.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

From what I hear, plenty at the mouths and to first riffle. My friend and I fished 3 great fall spots on lower and upper Rocky over the Weekend during mornings. Only one to show for effort. I would have expected many more. I picked the pockets of one section for 90 minutes and didn't get bit or kick one up. Seems like we should have bumped into more than one. The places we fished had few other people or none, and are good areas in the Fall for me. 

These fish move quite a bit this time of year. They can go up river one day and be down a few days later if no food or water gets warm again. Each river might be at a different stage on any given day. The rivers to East get the most Fall run fish. Conneaut and the one to the West which isn't stocked.

Rickerd


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Fished the mouth of the Rocky yesterday and Trolled back to the Marina. Not a bite, Marina was LOADED with Minnows. I'm guessing that was a major factor. Only one report of someone catching one. Going to be slow for a while!


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Fished the mouth of the Rocky yesterday and Trolled back to the Marina. Not a bite, Marina was LOADED with Minnows. I'm guessing that was a major factor. Only one report of someone catching one. Going to be slow for a while!


What were you using


----------



## BillsMafia87 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hope this weekends rain helps the fish start entering the rivers


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Have not heard of any catches from harbors yet, I fish break walls at Fairport and usually hear reports from their before the river, I have a 3.5 hour drive and usually stay a few days in motel so I like to make sure they are in before making a trip, of course the weather never cooperates .


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I got a 30 plus incher last weekend in the harbour
Just not in heavy yet


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

Fished the lakeshore this am by Arcola creek. No steelhead caught or seen jumping. We need rain to open up streams. Will be trying lower Grand River tomorrow am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Coming up the 28th this month , for a few days, hope the harbor is full !!


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I trolled rocky today for a few hours with a few others.. none caught or seen and boat traffic was crazy up and down the river. A few guys reported catching some out for walleye but the walleye bite seemed slow according to them guys

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillsMafia87 (Oct 3, 2020)

glasseyes said:


> Coming up the 28th this month , for a few days, hope the harbor is full !!


I live in the Fairfeild area , where about do you drive up from?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

BillsMafia87 said:


> I live in the Fairfeild area , where about do you drive up from?


live 35 miles south west of Columbus


----------

